# APM ou ACPI

## crevette

Quels sont les differences entre l'APM et L'ACPI.

sachant que j'ai un PC desktop et non portable, que me faut-il??

merci de votre aide

----------

## Tucs

ca dépend de ton bios mais l'apm est l'ancetre de l'acpi c'est tout.

----------

## Jean-Francois

Si c'est un portable récent, en principe les BIOS sont ACPI. L'ACPI permet plus de choses.

En gros si j'ai bien compris ce que m'avait expliqué un programmeur de BIOS, dans l'APM c'est le BIOS qui gère les économies d'énergie, dans l'ACPI c'est les drivers de périphérique qui sont censé le faire.

Maintenant, linux est vraiment léger actuellement dans le support de l'ACPI... il a été complètement repris dans la série de kernel en cours de développement.

----------

## crevette

Justement c'est un pc Desktop.

c'est une cartte mère MSI avec un bios award je crois.

qu'est ce que vous me preconisez?

----------

## Jean-Francois

J'ai aussi une carte MSI chez moi.

Si tu n'as pas envie de te prendre la tête >> APM. C'est le minimum syndical mais ça marche.

Si tu as envie de bidouiller >> ACPI. Il faut définir les events à la main pour le demon acpid, du style si tu appuies sur le bouton power décrire ce que tu veux qu'il fasse, etc... Il doit y avoir de la doc sur le net la dessus. L'ACPI est surtout important pour les portable, mais pas franchement pour les desktop.

----------

